# Is this a bad idea for a coop?



## boomsteach (Feb 2, 2015)

Live in southern Wisconsin and planning our chicken coop at our new house. There are no outbuildings but there is this patio structure built on concrete from what used to be an old barn. It's only about 30 steps from our back door which may be too close. What do you think about just enclosing the sides and adding the nesting boxes for a coop? They will free range on our 8 acres during the days since we're home all the time. Wanting 12-15 chickens. Bad idea?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

It has real possibilties.. If you can enclose the three sides.. I think it might work..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It should make a great coop. The only thing to keep in mind is that concrete gets exceptionally cold in the winter. So, having a very thick layer of shavings is important. Or putting down rubberized stall mats to isolate their feet from the cold floor.


----------



## boomsteach (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you for the tips!!


----------

